# starting the season



## habsfan (Mar 19, 2011)

Thinking of De-winterizing ,or whatever the term is,my tt this weekend.I live in Aldergrove,B.C. just outside of Vancouver.We bought a 25TFLS Salem la and can't wait to use it.Is it to early to fill the tanks and lines.Is there a  source of good info about this.We keep getting different opinions on this.


----------



## nifty9 (Mar 19, 2011)

RE: starting the season

Not a big hockey fan but enjoy camping and touring south.If you want to us you new unit than I would put to use. We are across the water in Qualicum beach and cant wait for the sun to heat thing up Dave 



02 Dutch Star 3 slides
01 Dodge dually diesel
59 chev short box
31 Ford chopped 5 window


Victoria B.C.or Qualicum Bay B.C.


----------



## akjimny (Mar 19, 2011)

Re: starting the season

Don, I checked the Weather Network and the 14 day trend for Vancouver is all above freezing.  Soooooo, if you believe the weatherman, you should be safe de-winterizing your trailer.  After all, if he's wrong he isn't the one who is going to be replacing burst plumbing.  just saying.....   

Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## rjf7g (Mar 19, 2011)

Re: starting the season

We camp in Virginia all winter long but we don't run water through the lines.  We use bottled water to flush the toilet, etc.  I leave antifreeze in the toilet bowl and pour some down any drains we use.  We have been fine doing this.  It's unusual for us to have a couple of straight days below freezing, though.


----------



## akjimny (Mar 19, 2011)

Re: starting the season

Becky - How do you use the bottled water when it's frozen.


----------



## frederick (Mar 20, 2011)

Re: starting the season

Hi, everyone
Here on the east side of Wash. State we still could get freezeing
till middle of April.  I'm ready for spring but not ready for the gas 
prices.  2000 Fleetwood Flair
Fred from Pasco, Wa.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 20, 2011)

Re: starting the season

We just finished our first campout for the season.  6 of us got together in my field campground and enjoyed a weekend of great food and sitting around the campfire!!  2 weeks, gonna do it again during our Open House.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Re: starting the season

And Maria and I hope to be sitting next to the fire keeping warm. And of course enjoying my favorite beer :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 20, 2011)

Re: starting the season

Can't wait to see ya....and Maria of course.


----------



## rjf7g (Mar 20, 2011)

Re: starting the season



> akjimny - 3/19/2011  9:44 PM
> 
> Becky - How do you use the bottled water when it's frozen.



Cute.  We don't.  The weekends that it is that cold are the ones when I stay home and actually do some work around the house!  I have heard of some folks flushing with antifreeze, though!


----------



## brodavid (Mar 25, 2011)

Re: starting the season

expensive flush


----------

